# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Nervous

## TesticularFortitude

So, after only about a month of training in muay thai, my kru decided i was ready for my first fight. August 26 i will fight at 185 (i weigh 198 now) against a more experienced and much taller (i am 5'9 he is 6'3) fighter!

I am super nervous, but super excited... if any other fighters have a quick word of advice, i would appreciate it alot!

thanx boys

tf

----------


## Chaz Malibu

Practice breathing exercises before that match, prepare your entire fight (sequence of moves) in your head and shadow fight it over and over. Then during your fight, you will always have your next move planned out and you can stay calm. 

Just like a pilot knows how to fly his plane under anyand all circumstances. Its not just about the destination.

----------


## TesticularFortitude

thanx alot chaz ... i keep going throught that first round over and over .. planning what i want to attack with trying to put my opponent into a situation where i acn predict his moves. 

ps- i like the pilot analogy

tf

----------


## Chaz Malibu

Good luck partner.

----------


## USfighterFC

Just go in there smart. 1 month is really not a long time at all. But if you have some sort of a game plan just dont get thrown off of it becuase you got hit. As Tyson said "Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth." Try to close the distance and dont stand on the outside. Don't fall into the clinch either/ With his hieght advantage its very easy to throw a knee up to your jaw and knock you out. Control the breathing and dont over exert yourself. You'll truly see how tiring it is. Cover up and keep your chin down.

----------


## TesticularFortitude

Thanks USfighterFC, 
those are things i been working on (the breathihng and keeping my chin down). i think my hardest task will be to not overexert, seeing as its common for first time fighters to get angry when they get hit. hopefully i will be able to keep my composure. we'll see tho

thannk again boys
tf

----------


## Panzerfaust

> So, after only about a month of training in muay thai, my kru decided i was ready for my first fight. August 26 i will fight at 185 (i weigh 198 now) against a more experienced and much taller (i am 5'9 he is 6'3) fighter!
> 
> I am super nervous, but super excited... if any other fighters have a quick word of advice, i would appreciate it alot!
> 
> thanx boys
> 
> tf



One thing you need to never forget is that the other guy is just as scared/nervous as you. Don't let anyone fool you, even a psycho like Wanderlei gets pre-fight jitters. Don't let it suck your energy away from you, keep it in check and let it keep you on your toes and you should do well.

Good luck and KO that mother****er for us.

All th hard work is done in the gym, the fight is the reward. What's the worst that can happen to you, you get hit? You get hit everyday, **** it.

----------


## TesticularFortitude

muriloninja- ive never been in the ring, but from what i hear you are absolutely right, the training is the hardest part. 

im running 5k 6 days a week
doing a light full body circuit eod
muay thai shodow boxing pad and bag work and sparring 6 days a week

my kru repeats over and over 
"the more you sweat, the less you bleed!"

thank you for the advice and well wishes.. hopefully i will take the win, and ideally by KO!

ill fill you in

Tf

----------


## Box This*

Have u ever practiced muay thai before now ? because 1 month is way to quick to step in and fight competition

----------


## BADASS323

> Have u ever practiced muay thai before now ? because 1 month is way to quick to step in and fight competition


i'm sure his trainer know what he's doing. some people have a natural talent some dont. i would hope his trianer knows the competition and would not put him in over his head. btw---KNOCK HIM THE FUK OUT BRO. !!!!!

----------


## TesticularFortitude

NO - 1 month is the extent of my muay thai experience, however, i ahve trained in various other martial arts, and have an athletic background.

in sparring with much more experienced fighters i guess ive demonstrated to my kru a potential he feels will suffice with a 6 week fight prep to gte me over the first fight hump.

thanx badass - i been tryin to cusomze my weight program to power up my punches and kicks

if anyone knows about training for a poweerful punch, check out this website, and lemme know if this is a good routine

http://www.athletes.com/fun/drobson80.htm

----------

